# Xmas exchange



## mittens29

X-MAS Exchange 
EVERYONE's INVITED ALL SKILL LEVELS

This is for all of us who love painting, remodeling, chopping, hacking, decaling and resin pouring cars to share with others. 

VERY BASIC RULES

1. Cars are to be HO scale.

2. Cars need to have a running chassis (not a speed demon, but a complete one that can make a lap around the track ).

3. Body must be unique, anything from painted/decaled, no diecast or lexan bodys allowed
NO "straight out of the box" cars.

4.Send $6 for return priority shipping with delivery confirmation. This can be cash, check, or money order sent with your car. (NO PAYPAL PLEASE)

5. When you send your car, add your hobbytalk name in the box. That will make things much easier for me.

6. This is not a rule set in stone, but I will try to send like for like. EXAMPLE: If you send a tjet, I will try to make sure you get a tjet, tyco for tyco, etc. Be aware that this CANNOT always be accomplished.

7. Deadline for me to receive cars: july 10th and all cars returned by july 20

Please send them to: 
Darrell swisher
1080 joliet st dyer in 46311.

So, lets have some fun and start to get busy making a car to exchange!! 

Thanks for everyone who is going to participate.


honda27-darrell ty.


----------



## honda27

*xmas exchange*

ok guy would like to a bunch of you step up and get in on this for the last 2 yrs or so we had around 20 guys get in on this lets see if we can 30, 40 guys in this 1 lets make it a big xmas exchange this yr remember she likes pink or purple things lol.:wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I am a newb for this Christmas Exchange. Gonna do a nice car tho.


----------



## mittens29

*Xmas Exchange*

Glad you will be joining us! Thanks


----------



## bobhch

My basement is a mess and under construction....oh man. :freak:

I'm in BABY............oH yEAH!!!!!!!!!!

There isn't a good excuse to miss this X-Mas exchange. 

Have done it every year and it is FUN every time!!!!!

Thank You Mittens for taking the time for this. Ho, Ho, Ho!!

Bob...DO IT...zilla


----------



## TBI

Ho Ho Ho! 


I think I already know what I'm gonna build


----------



## win43

I'm 
in

Thanks JoAnn for doing it this time ......... the old Santa just doesn't seem to have the HO HO HO this year.


----------



## coach61

I'm in got two on the bench now just have to see which one my Boss will stop calling me long enough to get done lol.. and Mittens I was born in Canada so Thanksgiving is over can I send it in now lol?

Dave


----------



## mittens29

Sure Coach you can send your car, I will keep it in a safe place. mmmmmm maybe in my collection LOL.


----------



## TBI

coach61 said:


> I'm in got two on the bench now just have to see which one my Boss will stop calling me long enough to get done lol.. and Mittens I was born in Canada so Thanksgiving is over can I send it in now lol?
> 
> Dave


That's actually the reason why Canada's Thanksgiving is earlier that America's. 

Because it takes a month longer to ship a slot car from the great white north


----------



## slotcar58

Would a custom painted lexan body be acceptable on the exchange car?


----------



## mittens29

It would be but not sure if you would get a lexan body back.

Thanks


----------



## partspig

Check with the old timers on this mittens to be sure. But I don't think there has ever been a lexan bodied car in the Xmas exchange. pig


----------



## mittens29

Well, nothing wrong with something new, I will take a car with a lexan body!!


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:dude:I'm In !!


----------



## kiwidave

Count me in too!!


----------



## mittens29

Cool, can't wait to see all the cars!! 

Thanks all


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Joann whats the record for # of people participating in this until now??

Looks like it's gonna be a big one this year


----------



## mittens29

I think about 25 last year. I sure would like to hit 50. I am reaching for the STARS, which all you guys are. 

Thanks


----------



## alpink

I a star?


----------



## plymouth71

Well, a bright light anyway:tongue:


----------



## alpink

LOL @ Plymouth. Y'all Canadiens sure gotz gude senses of humor, hey! :jest:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

plymouth71 said:


> well, a bright light anyway:tongue:


lmfao!!!!!!!


----------



## win43

alpink said:


> LOL @ Plymouth. Y'all Canadiens sure gotz gude senses of humor, hey! :jest:


:roll: ROTFLMAO :roll:


----------



## TBI

alpink said:


> I a star?


Shine on you crazy diamond!


----------



## roadrner

Count me in! Now I just need to remember to send it after Turkey day.  rr


----------



## honda27

*xmas car*

dont worry roadrner we wont let u forget to send car and the 6.00 for return shipping to lol


----------



## mittens29

Yes, you are all STARS to me so get working on those cars!! I will keep bugging everyone about sending in a car and remember if you have leftovers hmmmm pink or purple for me feel free to send them too.

Thanks!!


----------



## jtslot

you know im in mittens


----------



## mittens29

Cool Jt, thanks!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

jtslot said:


> you know im in mittens


Punk :tongue:


----------



## jtslot

dont get jelous on me joe,lmfao


----------



## eastside johnny

I'm in too...........just waiting to see what I might run across at the Sunday's Richfield show before I plan what to build.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I wish I could make the ohio show


----------



## mittens29

*Xmas Exchange*

Hey guys, I will at the Richfield, Ohio show on Sunday, so if anyone has their car done you sure can bring it to me. Stop by my table and see me and say HI!!

Thanks again,
Mittens


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Oxxpurple is in. Need a couple more parts to show. This ride just hit the top O' the list.

Thanks, this should be great!


----------



## bobhch

Black Oxxpurple said:


> Oxxpurple is in. Need a couple more parts to show. This ride just hit the top O' the list.
> 
> Thanks, this should be great!


Hey Black Oxxpurple,

I have all my parts. It's just that they are all scattered everyplace while our basement remodel is getting done.

Never fear there is a plan.....sorta I guess.:freak:

In ho scale my crane hoist, aligator and 25 cent vending machine go to chain will need to be gathered up soon for this HO, HO, HO of a build. 

Bob...now were did I put that...zilla


----------



## mittens29

Ok guys tick tock time is getting close only 25 days to get your cars in. I know you all want to be famous and have a picture of your car posted right here on Hobbytalk.
Thanks to all!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Mine is on its way JoAnn


----------



## 1scalevolvo

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Mine is on its way JoAnn


:thumbsup:& so is mine !! Neal:dude:


----------



## mittens29

COOL!!! Got 3 cars, so come on guys I sure want to see many more cars.

Thanks for everyone who is joining in. Please include your Hobby Talk name and a piece of paper with your 6.00.

Thanks again,
Mittens - JoAnn


----------



## bobhch

*Tic Toc Tic Toc...HURRY!!*

Finishing up the final details before paint today............oH yEAH!!!!!!!!!!

:roll:Flat White dries fast...Real fast with a hair dryer. 

Bob...:wave:gotta blow:wave:...zilla


----------



## bobhch

Ah Haaaaaaaaaaa I found my PVT tires....no more invisible ones now. 










Climbed under tables and around boxes in our spare room and found a bunch of slot car stuff today. It's like WOW I forgot I had half of the stuff I dug up...Yippie!! 










Mittens the Duck Decals also showed up in the HUNT FOR STUFF & I have Iron Crosses in hand reach too. 

Bob...First there was "TOYS FOR TOTS" & now "TOYS FOR OLD FARTS"...zilla


----------



## pshoe64

The package was shipped today at 3:35 and should be there this Wednesday.
Can't wait to see what everyone came up with this! 

-Paul


----------



## roadrner

Box went out yesterday. Can't wait to see some pix.  rr


----------



## plymouth71

Looks like I'm out. My son found my Christmas Exchange car and broke it. I won't be able to repair it quick enough to send it out. Crap. this is the second year in a row


----------



## mittens29

Oh, WOW sorry to here that, you still have a couple of weeks!!
PLEASE TRY!!!

Thanks


----------



## bobhch

*Eveyone who wants plymouth71 to make a car say Heeeeeeeeeeeeey!!*



plymouth71 said:


> Looks like I'm out. My son found my Christmas Exchange car and broke it. I won't be able to repair it quick enough to send it out. Crap. this is the second year in a row


Plymouth,

:roll:Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey:roll:...wait just a snowflake minute.

Hey man that is a bummer but, like mittens said you still got time. 

Shoot something with flat paint, Hit it hard with a hair dryer, decal it up...You can do it! :hat:  :hat:

Just look at some bodies, start fresh and have fun with it!

Bob...Just do your best with the time you have...zilla


----------



## mittens29

Thanks Bob for the encouraging words, so sweet and true!!

ME ME ME I want one PLEASE!!!

Mittens


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Uh, I got a problem...I had mine on the table by the chair, and my dog came up, grabbed it, and ate it......When I squeeze my controller, he starts spinning around and barking...Heading to the Vet!!! RM


----------



## TBI

Putting the finishing touches on mine and should have it in the mail tomorrow :thumbsup:

(Although I might wait til Monday to mail it, so I can show it off to family and friends over the weekend) :wave:


----------



## TBI

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Uh, I got a problem...I had mine on the table by the chair, and my dog came up, grabbed it, and ate it......When I squeeze my controller, he starts spinning around and barking...Heading to the Vet!!! RM


A little oil might get rid of the bark :thumbsup:


----------



## TGM2054

Heading to the Vet!!!! or Vette?


----------



## old blue

Hilltop, are you saying your dog ate your homework????

Old Blue


----------



## eastside johnny

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Uh, I got a problem...I had mine on the table by the chair, and my dog came up, grabbed it, and ate it......When I squeeze my controller, he starts spinning around and barking...Heading to the Vet!!! RM


Just send the dog & controller in!


----------



## bobhch

eastside johnny said:


> Just send the dog & controller in!


This looks like a little more than the original $6.00 for return shipping will be required here. lol :lol:

Wooof, Wooof, Pant, Pant....Woof, Woof!!!!

Bob...Barker...zilla


----------



## eastside johnny

FINALLY ....it's in the mail.


----------



## bobhch

*Rubber Ducky your the one...*

Done....yeah baby! 

Still need to put an Iron Cross on a Pink one...Qwack, Qwack II

Bob...you make bath time so much fun...zilla


----------



## slotbubba

Cutting this close, but my submission is all boxed up and I'm heading to the post office right NOW.

Should arrive in time with Priority mail!


----------



## TBI

Mine's on the way! :thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

I'm hoping to mail mine out tomorrow. Hope it's not late...


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I sent mine out today *Fed**Ex* ground.
It should be there Thursday.


----------



## eastside johnny

Delivery confirmation says mine got to Park Lane Mon A.M.


----------



## win43

Mine got there today


----------



## plymouth71

I guess I'm officially out. I was sick today and unable to make it to a post office. I was able to finish a car, but there is *NO* way I can get it to mittens in time. Thanks guys for the encouragement, I guess it's just not meant to be.


----------



## 1scalevolvo

plymouth71 said:


> I guess I'm officially out. I was sick today and unable to make it to a post office. I was able to finish a car, but there is *NO* way I can get it to mittens in time. Thanks guys for the encouragement, I guess it's just not meant to be.


I would send it any way.There should be som flexibility on JoAnn's part even if it arrives a day or 2 late !!



Neal:dude:


----------



## jtslot

mine went out today but i agree with 1scalevolvo i would send it and see what mittens can do,i dont think any of the other guys would be mad to receive there cars a day or two later,just my two cents


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Send the car 71, you did the work Send it in to Mittens.

Rob


----------



## TBI

How long does it take to get through customs?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

plymouth71 said:


> Yeah, I love the look of a nice black Grand National. Too bad I already sealed up your pkg Joe... Just before I finished this one off. Yep thats the one you sent me. More pics in an upcoming visit to Plymouth 71's Custom Paint & Body shop


I posted on the other thread, but...If that's the X change car you're sending, I don't mind it being late at all, take your time!!! RM


----------



## alpink

I agree, better to include someone who made the effort although a little late. I am willing to wait until all the cars are in for them to be dispersed. this is for fun I hope!


----------



## pshoe64

alpink said:


> I agree, better to include someone who made the effort although a little late. I am willing to wait until all the cars are in for them to be dispersed. this is for fun I hope!


I agree with Al. A couple of days won't kill us to keep everyone in. 

BTW I like the new Floyd avatar Al!

-Paul


----------



## mittens29

Hello everyone who has sent and going to send a car for the Xmas exchange. It has been so much fun getting all the cars, I want to keep them all. You all did a GREAT job and THANKS to those who sent me an extra car. That really means alot to me. I will be posting pictures of all the cars on Tuesday and the cars will be going out on Wednesday so you should be looking for a surprise in the mail. I hope all will be happy with what they get, if not I am truly sorry. Love you all and thanks again!!

Mittens - JoAnn


----------



## bobhch

IS IT TUESDAY YET...:woohoo:


----------



## Bubba 123

bobhch said:


> IS IT TUESDAY YET...:woohoo:


Better Yetr;.."IS IT WED. YET????!!!!..." ROFLMAO :wave:

i'm in no hurry, can wait til everyone's cars r in :thumbsup:

can't wait 2 c pics.... i'll know Mine.... w/ U know U'rs???? :freak:

Bubba 123


----------



## honda27

*xma s cars*

yes its tuesday where r the pics lol. i want to see cars lol. car and more cars git r done lol we want pics we want pics lol:wave::tongue:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

It's still Monday here...


----------



## tjd241

NTxSlotCars said:


> It's still Monday here...




.... dream crusher.


----------



## tjd241

... okay *now* it's Tuesday everywhere.


----------



## mittens29

*Xmas Car Exchange*

Here we go guys, we had 27 cars, one is not pictured. So enjoy!!! I am sorry is everyone is not happy with want they got. I tried very hard to be fair.
They were all GREAT!! Thanks to all who participated, hopefully we will have more next time and enjoy your goodies too!!!
http://s814.photobucket.com/albums/zz64/jotenas/Xmas Exchange Cars/

Love you All,
Mittens


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

I don not know how you could get a bad ride out of these cars. Thanks Mittens.


Rob


----------



## alpink

yeah, thanx mittens. Merry Christmas, happy holidays and a joyous new year everyone.


----------



## mittens29

*My Pink Xmas Cars*

Thanks to the guys who sent me a car. I truly love them all!!!

I also want to Thanks to you guys for letting me be a part of this great forum, having you all as friends helped me go through a rough time in my life!!
And for doing this Xmas Exchange, it sure was alot of fun.

http://s814.photobucket.com/albums/zz64/jotenas/My Pink Xmas Cars/

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL!

Thanks again,
Mittens - JoAnn


----------



## bobhch

*I see COOL slot cars...*

Thanks Mittens,

Ho, Ho, Ho...Super Cool Slot Car Custom builds everyone!!!!!

Any one of these cars showing up in Nebraska would be Great!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Thanks again Mittens and for everyone that makes Hobby Talk the best place to be in the WORLD! 

OH,OH,OH...Thank yah Hank for this Fun HT sight. :hat:  :hat:

Bob...Far Out & WOW...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Way cool bunch of cars!!!


----------



## slotbubba

That link didn't show but a couple of pink cars.....

Am I looking in the right place?

EDIT....never mind, I finally did some poking around and saw the cars! Looking great everybody!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Got mine today!!!


----------



## TBI

NTxSlotCars said:


> Got mine today!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Not sure who built this bad boy??? Sure looks and runs good!!! Please identify yourself. After a few laps, the boys had to take a closer look. Thanks Mittens for doing a great but difficult task with the Christmas X Change, especially at this busy time of year!!! Happy Holidays to all...RM


----------



## Gear Head

That is one sweet mustang!

Got my Willys drag car today. Thanks to whomever made it. I'll run some laps, uh hum, I mean straights on it this weekend.

Thank you Mittens for successfully taking on this task!


----------



## Bubba 123

NTxSlotCars said:


> Got mine today!!!


got mine 2day :thumbsup:
sunburst viper afx/srt... COOL!! :wave:

doing a few vtest laps & puting it in a jewel (TY PP :thumbsup
on my customs collection wall.....:thumbsup:

if it's not un-ethical 2 ask, who made it ????
i LOVE it!!!!

Bubba 123


----------



## honda27

*xmas car*

got mine today mittens made me wait 3 days to give it to me but was worth the wait. very nice car i got the pedal car fire truck one who made that 1 please step up ty ty u mittens for the nice car and 4 doing this for us ty:wave::tongue:


----------



## roadrner

Bubba, 
I did the AW Viper. Enjoy. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## tjd241

Got mine today... Looks like an MEV,,, 58 Fury I believe.... Nice red and white paint on a tjet chassis!!! Christmas on wheels (white walls yet)... and even a small screwdriver set bonus!!! Thanks Santa and Joann. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43

Mine didn't get here yet


----------



## pshoe64

Mine showed today. My wife snagged the candy and let me keep the car, although she was eyeing it pretty close. Great job Mittens and thanks for all you do! Whoever did the candy red '57 Chevy...too cool I love it! 

Merry Christmas All,
Paul


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:wave: Got my car today! Really great! It is the blue TYCO Pontiac GP # 6 Sunoco on the Mattel chassis. Who built this? Real nice! :thumbsup:Also thanks to JoAnn for the hobby screwdriver set,parts & candy! Gotta do this again! BTW, who got my #11 red resincast MBz 300 SLR Gullwing on the narrow TYCO 440X2 Hot Wheels chassis ? :dude:Neal


----------



## TBI

honda27 said:


> got mine today mittens made me wait 3 days to give it to me but was worth the wait. very nice car i got the pedal car fire truck one who made that 1 please step up ty ty u mittens for the nice car and 4 doing this for us ty:wave::tongue:


Be careful with those white walls, they're ......homemade :wave:


----------



## tjd241

win43 said:


> Mine didn't get here yet


*... Helloooo in there !*










:lol:


----------



## Bubba 123

roadrner said:


> Bubba,
> I did the AW Viper. Enjoy. :thumbsup: rr


TY :thumbsup:
Paint/detailing is awesome!!!!

Bubba 123:wave:


----------



## alpink

I got my Xmas Xchanges today. Thank you JoAnn and the anonymous exchange partners.
I got a really cool custom resin Mercedes with Gull wing doors on a Mattel How Wheels chassis.










a resin NASCAR Taurus 94 McDonalds on an Auto World chassis with custom painted AFX style wheels.










and an AFX Chevelle customized to a drag car with a real neat fade paint job on an original Aurora AFX chassis










I was responsible for sending a lexan TEXACO NASCAR on a Tyco chassis, a FRAY type chssis with the body that was on the Gypsy build I bought sometime back and my custom resin Willys Promod in swirled yellow/red.
I hope everyone got something they like, I sure did. oh yeah, the screw driver set and all the sweets were an unexpected treat that i will cherish. Thank You JoAnn/mittens and everyone that participated. 
looking forward to doing another.
and on another note a quick look at a couple nice customs that arrived yesterday too.


----------



## win43

tjd241 said:


> *... Helloooo in there !*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


VERY FUNNY DAVE :thumbsup: :roll: , But it came today. A great V W bug made by none other than Joann herself.
THANKS!!!!

The screwdriver set was an awesome surprise and I even shared the candy with my wife. Thanks Joann.


----------



## roadrner

Another empty mailbox.  rr


----------



## bobhch

My package showed up Friday...Love it!










Can't wait to get the basement finished so, I can run this Way Cool FedEx truck on a track!!!  Thank you Mystery builder!!

Thank You Mittens for the Screwdrivers and all the work you put into this!

Bob...FedEx Ground...zilla


----------



## TBI

I reckon the stage hasn't made it this far west yet


----------



## plymouth71

I'm guessing Rich built the *Fed**Ex* Truck. just a wild guess :thumbsup:


----------



## TBI

alpink said:


>


I'll betcha the patrol cruiser follows that Floyd van everywhere it goes


----------



## 1scalevolvo

1scalevolvo said:


> :wave: Got my car today! Really great! It is the blue TYCO Pontiac GP # 6 Sunoco on the Mattel chassis. Who built this? Real nice! :thumbsup:Also thanks to JoAnn for the hobby screwdriver set,parts & candy! Gotta do this again! BTW, who got my #11 red resincast MBz 300 SLR Gullwing on the narrow TYCO 440X2 Hot Wheels chassis ? :dude:Neal


Alpink ! Glad you got & liked my car! Neal:dudes:


----------



## alpink

Neal, that Mercedes is too cool. what did you use for the master? I am in awe of the mounting too. great job and I really appreciate being able to see other's talents.
yeah, a HUGE shout out and THANK YOU to mittens for this Xchange.


----------



## eastside johnny

Thanks JoAnn for taking the time to handle the Christmas exchange.
and to everyone that sent in exchange cars. Is this great or what?:thumbsup:
Merry Christmas to all.

also see my post #77 in the Christmas exchange thread in general discussions


----------



## 1scalevolvo

alpink said:


> Neal, that Mercedes is too cool. what did you use for the master? I am in awe of the mounting too. great job and I really appreciate being able to see other's talents.
> yeah, a HUGE shout out and THANK YOU to mittens for this Xchange.


I built a resin master based on the Atlas MBz 300 SLR kit.I made up my own concoction wit resin parts based on the Marx MBz 300 SL & Lionel version & my sculpting talents.I built about 5 coupes & convertibles. :dude:Neal


----------



## honda27

*xmas car*

thanks to TBI 4 this build and to mittens 4 doing this ty here a pichttp://i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww221/honda27-01/honda27-01pics134.jpg


----------



## Gear Head

The McDonalds stocker was me. Just to show how little I know about NASCAR, I didn't realize that a "real" McDonalds car was raced. I just had those decals and thought they would look cool on that body in that color. Now that I did a little research I think the make of car was incorrect...oops. But nonetheless, I'm glad someone is going to do some laps with it! This was fun. Can't wait till next Christmas!


----------



## alpink

hey Jason, thanks, I have the 94 McDonalds. who made the resin body casting?


----------



## Gear Head

That was in a pile of bodies I bought off the bay years ago. If I remember correctly, the guy went by the name of Thor. I just resurfaced it and others recently in an effort to catch up on some customs and find my bench top.


----------



## slotbubba

Still waiting for my goody to arrive!


----------



## roadrner

slotbubba said:


> Still waiting for my goody to arrive!


Maybe mine will be in the box this afternoon.  rr


----------



## TBI

honda27 said:


> thanks to TBI 4 this build


You're welcome! 

Would you believe it started out as a mini cooper and an old credit card?


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'll be durned... I would have never in a million years thunk this up!!! Awesome awesome awesome TBI!!


----------



## WesJY

TBI - all I can say is WOW!!!!  

Wes


----------



## alpink

TBI, that is OUTSIDE THE BOX. way to go man!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

TBI said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> Would you believe it started out as a mini cooper and an old credit card?


Any chance you can pull another one of these off?? I will compensate you naturally for your amazing work!!!!

Please bud. I gotta have one :freak:

Really amazing!!!


----------



## A/FX Nut

pshoe64 said:


> Mine showed today. My wife snagged the candy and let me keep the car, although she was eyeing it pretty close. Great job Mittens and thanks for all you do! Whoever did the candy red '57 Chevy...too cool I love it!
> 
> Merry Christmas All,
> Paul


I did the 57 Chevy Paul. I'm glad you like it. 

I recieved mine Friday. Real cool Ferrari. I love it.

Randy.


----------



## pshoe64

I did the Ferrari! Cool Beans, glad you like it!
The 57 is the bomb!

-Paul


----------



## TBI

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Any chance you can pull another one of these off?? I will compensate you naturally for your amazing work!!!!
> 
> Please bud. I gotta have one :freak:
> 
> Really amazing!!!


PM sent


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

TBI said:


> PM sent



Responded to thanks!!!!

This is the xchange car I recieved 3 days ago. Thanks to whoever did it.

Not exactly sure where the chromilusion kinda paint job was going but this thing screams!!!

Not even sure what the body is, my guess is an 80's RX 7?

Here she is:


----------



## Bill Hall

TBI,

That pedal car is magical through and through. Thanx for the down and dirty build pix!


----------



## plymouth71

WesJY said:


> TBI - all I can say is WOW!!!!
> 
> Wes


*Double Wow!*


How about a custom Kar Klinic showing the build process?


----------



## plymouth71

p.s. Tell us again how *YOU* got it Honda*?!?!?!?*


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

I bet he pulled the FIRE alarm and ran with the fire truck!


----------



## eastside johnny

TBI said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> Would you believe it started out as a mini cooper and an old credit card?


*Now THAT'S a BEFORE & AFTER!*
Amazing....if we had a "build of the year" on this board it would be the top seed:thumbsup:


----------



## honda27

*pedal car*

i was just lucky i guess. only 2 i really wanted the stang hilltop got or this 1 .mittens just picked number out and when down the list started picking numbers was luck . i had no clue who got which car so.


----------



## WesJY

eastside johnny said:


> *Now THAT'S a BEFORE & AFTER!*
> Amazing....if we had a "build of the year" on this board it would be the top seed:thumbsup:


AGREED!!!

Wes


----------



## slotbubba

Joe -

Glad you like it, that is my doings. It is a 2nd gen RX-7 (FC3S model), so late 1980s.

That is purple resin with a mixture of pearl powders thrown into the mold.

Mittens probably took out my little note to protect the innocent!

Glad you like it.....run the snot out of it!





Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Responded to thanks!!!!
> 
> This is the xchange car I recieved 3 days ago. Thanks to whoever did it.
> 
> Not exactly sure where the chromilusion kinda paint job was going but this thing screams!!!
> 
> Not even sure what the body is, my guess is an 80's RX 7?
> 
> Here she is:


----------



## jtslot

got my present today it was a green charger with stripes,will have photo later,thank you joann and the mystery builder


----------



## roadrner

Maybe it will be in the mail this afternoon. 
rr


----------



## mittens29

*Xmas Exchange*

Hello everyone!!! Hope you all have received your cars in the mail and all is happy with them if not send all complaints to Honda27 LOL!!!

Merry Christmas to all and a very Happy New Year!!

Love,
Mitt - JoAnn


----------



## honda27

*xmas car*

ha ha u real funny i had nothing to do with it to bad so sad lol


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

slotbubba said:


> Joe -
> 
> Glad you like it, that is my doings. It is a 2nd gen RX-7 (FC3S model), so late 1980s.
> 
> That is purple resin with a mixture of pearl powders thrown into the mold.
> 
> Mittens probably took out my little note to protect the innocent!
> 
> Glad you like it.....run the snot out of it!


Oh you bet I will lol.

Hey great window work. Where did you get this body? Hard resin??


----------



## TBI

roadrner said:


> Maybe it will be in the mail this afternoon.
> rr


Or tomorrow


----------



## roadrner

Mine arrived! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Rec'd the lexan stocker..... rr


----------



## slotbubba

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Oh you bet I will lol.
> 
> Hey great window work. Where did you get this body? Hard resin??


That is one of the bodies that I make. It was a 1/72nd scale diecast, pulled a mold from it.

One of the best glass installs I have done in a while!


----------



## slotbubba

Got my goodie in the mail yesterday! Here is a picture, that I borrowed from JoAnn's postings....didn't have time to take pictures last night.....I was having WAY too much fun driving this bad boy. Wife had to drag me away from the track for supper....I still love her though.....

I just LOVE the slammed down front, and this has to be the best running AW chassis I have had my hands on. 

Whom ever the builder is, I'm REALLY enjoying this thing. Probably ran 100 laps last night. It actually handles darn good!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

slotbubba said:


> That is one of the bodies that I make. It was a 1/72nd scale diecast, pulled a mold from it.
> 
> One of the best glass installs I have done in a while!


Really cool small tight fit. The windows look molded in bubba!!

What did you do to the chassis? Runs real good!!


----------



## TBI

I guess after checking his list twice, Santa decided I wasn't worthy


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

TBI said:


> I guess after checking his list twice, Santa decided I wasn't worthy


If it in fact doesnt show, let me know and we'll see if Santa maybe dropped it somewhere else and we can get you a different one. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotbubba

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Really cool small tight fit. The windows look molded in bubba!!
> 
> What did you do to the chassis? Runs real good!!


Polished the comm plate, put some Wizzard brushes in, and tightened the driven gear a tad as well as the pinion gear. Used a GO-GO crown gear. Got the Slottech shoes running flat, and some Dr. Oogan shoe springs....and some JW slip on tires. Was going to lap the gears, but ran out of time. Needs to run some to break it....it was a NOS chassis.

You could always drop some Dash magnets in and see what happens....might go ballistic then.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

slotbubba said:


> Polished the comm plate, put some Wizzard brushes in, and tightened the driven gear a tad as well as the pinion gear. Used a GO-GO crown gear. Got the shoes running flat, and some Dr. Oogan shoe springs....and some JW slip on tires. Was going to lap the gears, but ran out of time. Needs to run some to break it....it was a NOS chassis.
> 
> You could always drop some Dash magnets in and see what happens....might go ballistic then.


Cool deal. I do have dash's here but would rather leave it alone till the gears mesh better. Plus with skinny boots, she is a handfull!!!!

Thanks and it sounds like a lot of my set ups as well. Dr O's springs, good brushes. Whats a GoGo crown tho?


----------



## TBI

There is a Santa! And the fat bastard was hiding my Xmas car from me 


Turns out nobody was home Saturday when the mailman came, so he stashed a few packages behind the lifesize Santa on my front porch for safe keeping. 




So without further ado here it is, a HW Deora on a Mattel chassis. Thank you whoever built it!


----------



## bobhch

Hahahahahahaha...Santa was hiding your Christmas Car...ahahahahhahaha :lol:

Nice looking Surfboard totin' Deora!!

Bob...now that is a funny story TBI...zilla

P.S. Wheeeeew that was a close one...glad you found it


----------



## eastside johnny

TBI, Glad that you got your car. A good funny story to go with it too.


----------



## plymouth71

Bada Bing, Bada Boom! Just picked up my surprise from the Post Igloo. Perfect machine for my very next chore! Thank you to whoever built this mighty fine hauler!











Seeing as I was late, I hope JoAnn likes her new dirt tracker! I hate having to cut up nice bodies, but It needed the 3 R treatment!!! Hope it wasn't valuable.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

plymouth71 said:


> ......Seeing as I was late, I hope JoAnn likes her new dirt tracker! I hate having to cut up nice bodies, but It needed the 3 R treatment!!! Hope it wasn't valuable.


Dan.... the 3 R treatment ?


----------



## plymouth71

What????


----------



## mittens29

*Xmas Exchange*

Ok guys got my other car in and here is a picture of it. 
http://i814.photobucket.com/albums/zz64/jotenas/IMG_0620.jpg

Thanks to plymouth71 for the great job!!

I hope everyone truly enjoyed their cars, I know I sure did.

Happy New Year to everyone!! I know I plan to, I am starting to live a better and happier life. Hope you all can too.

Love and joy and happiness,
Mittens - JoAnn


----------



## mittens29

That truck was from me!!! 

Mit


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Time to go to work.*

Hope yall had a great bunch of holidays. Gee it went by too fast.

These guys stopped by the track to do some clean up for the new season.










They sure have their work cut out for them...










Thanks to whoever built this rig. It's a beauty!

And thanks to Mittens for hosting the Xchange this year! :wave:


----------



## Super Coupe

I think Bob-Zilla built that WM truck. Looks cool,good luck with it.
>Tom<


----------



## bobhch

Super Coupe said:


> I think Bob-Zilla built that WM truck. Looks cool,good luck with it.
> >Tom<


Yeppers I be the one...Waste Management at your service.

Rich glad you like it.

Hey I got the FedEx Ground delivery truck. I think you built that and it is Sweet as well.

Bob...ho,ho,ho...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Another Zilla Killa! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## tazman052186

this seems cool with it be goin on again this year?


----------



## JordanZ870

tazman052186 said:


> this seems cool with it be goin on again this year?


Count on it!:thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

It'll be here before you know it...


----------



## Hittman101

I have mine started already!! I will have one this year...


----------



## Harold Sage

Oh I've been waiting.:dude:


----------



## tazman052186

I will get started on one.


----------

